
Portal for the C64 - bane
https://www.jamiefuller.com/portal/
======
classichasclass
Unfortunately I think Activision got there first. I even have my copy of the
novel autographed by Rob Swigart.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal_(interactive_novel)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal_\(interactive_novel\))

I'm still looking forward to playing this one, though. :)

~~~
karmakaze
It's a different game, same name. The Activision game is a hybrid text
adventure following after Infocom Zork-likes. This one is the puzzler by
Valve.

~~~
tokyodude
actually Activision's portal was an amazing experience because yes it's a
novel but you're the main character. You're an astronaut that arrived on Earth
100 years after you left and no one is on Earth. You find a single working
computer terminal. The "game" is your terminal for you to use to figure out
what happened. it's pre websites so looks like 80s ideas of info but I loved
it

------
llao
Here is a full playthrough:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdxjHjFXvwM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdxjHjFXvwM)

~~~
mwcampbell
It even has a chiptune version of "Still Alive" at the end!

------
SwellJoe
That's gorgeous. Graphics, music, cutscenes, everything is awesome. I would
have played the hell out of it in 1987 (might still do, if I get free time to
futz around with VICE...I have a real C64, but my flash drive adapter got
killed in a tragic vacuum cleaner accident).

------
ArtWomb
That's why they called it Portal. Concept is portable to nearly any
architecture / platform: iOS, Android, Apple II, NES, Atari 2600... Great
work!

Portal Prelude for Texas Instruments Calculators

[https://www.ticalc.org/archives/files/fileinfo/451/45101.htm...](https://www.ticalc.org/archives/files/fileinfo/451/45101.html)

~~~
AlphaWeaver
I was just about to comment about the TI Calculator version! Pretty cool and
worth checking out as well.

------
erickhill
C= 1351 mouse support! That's pretty rare (and awesome). Also great to see
both PAL/NTSC supported at launch.

------
andrepd
Reminds me of this!
[https://www.ticalc.org/archives/files/fileinfo/451/45101.htm...](https://www.ticalc.org/archives/files/fileinfo/451/45101.html)

It's always pretty amazing to see these "demakes" on heavily constrained
platforms.

------
Gazoo101
A really neat concept/idea as well as execution. I'll be sure to mention it on
my C64 related show tonight!

~~~
ebcode
What's your show?

~~~
Gazoo101
A small live-show on SlayRadio. It's primarily a test-bed for an experimental
performance instrument I'm working on. Schedule and info is available here -
www.planmixplay.com

It would probably behoove me to add - the show content is primarily playing
c-64 remixes and me talking about various c64 related (and non-c64 related
stuff). Recently I've finally gotten the visual output up and running so I
broadcast a c-64 like output via YouTube.

~~~
codetrotter
This piqued my interest so I browsed your site a little bit and would like to
highlight a couple of links to other people ITT.

[http://www.lasselaursen.com/interactive-
interview](http://www.lasselaursen.com/interactive-interview) an interactive
interview

[http://www.lasselaursen.com/project/planmixplay](http://www.lasselaursen.com/project/planmixplay)
talks a bit more about PlanMixPlay and also mentions a source of inspiration
that is worth checking out as well, namely
[https://vimeo.com/25861552](https://vimeo.com/25861552)

~~~
Gazoo101
codetrotter, I much appreciate you sharing links - I am particularly curious
as to how you got to the interactive interview. I was pretty sure I currently
don't list it anywhere on the site.

Organic google search perhaps?

~~~
codetrotter
Via your HN profile, on the submissions page, is where I found it :)

------
white-flame
Is this a port of the Flash version that was around years ago, or an original
take?

Some of the news-splashy C64 games being released are actually just ports that
don't fully disclose their prior existence, and that kind of rubs me the wrong
way.

------
themodelplumber
I can't wait to try it. BTW Linux users, I personally found that running Vice
via Wine is easier than native Vice and worked great. I've been going through
C64 games and rating them when I have time...99% of the good titles are great
coffee break games.

~~~
stuaxo
Similarly for BeebEm. Though RetroPie (even on an ordinary PC) is not bad.

------
lilgreenland
There is a portal for everything...

[https://scratch.mit.edu/projects/43690666/](https://scratch.mit.edu/projects/43690666/)

------
jwr
This is mind-bogglingly awesome.

------
maa5444
great useless effort .....

